# IronMan Injury



## Chops88 (Aug 21, 2010)

This weekend I completed y first IronMan distance cycle. 

Feeling ok today apart from my left hip joint is very very sore! Not the tendons around the joint but the actual joint...is that a problem? Can i do anything else but Ice it?

Cheers


............
Goals:
Sub 39min 10k
Uk IronMan 2011
Blog - Asics Blur 33


----------



## davelikestoplay (May 27, 2010)

R.I.C.E., see a physio?


----------



## pmt (Aug 4, 2009)

Just see your massage therapist right away; surely they can get in before your regular visit.


----------



## bradXism (May 10, 2011)

Actua hip joint you would feel in the front. this sounds like a bursa or muscle strain that the above RICE would take care of, Massage or even a pt if it doesn't clear up


----------



## FBinNY (Jan 24, 2009)

It might also be a false pain resulting from a form of sciatica. If you haven't ridden that kind of distance, or if your saddle was a bit high, or your position poor or stiff, you might have mildly strained your spine where the sciatic nerve emerges causing pain anywhere from your hips to down either leg. 

One clue to whether it's in your joint itself of muscular or sciatica is how you walk. If it's an actual hip injury walking would be very difficult, and the movement with your weight on more painful. 

Either see a massage therapist, or do some flexing and stretching exercises to relieve it. 

BTW- it it recurs, have someone check your riding position.


----------

